# Earl,what sex ??



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

*Hi everyone,

I thought I might take some pictures of Earl & Little Bill, and I was wondering what sex you thought Earl was (I think Earl is a boy, so i call him,he), the pics aren't that good, I swear he knows when to move once I have pressed the button 

Anyways here are the photos  

EARL 









WHAT SEX??  I was also wondering why, his face is yellow , but then as you can see under his cheek patches it is going white 

And I have just added a photo of Little Bill aswell 










And here is a photo of both of them, but a bit blurred because Little Bill was running in the background! :lol:









And thats them all 

Thanks for the answers on: What Sex Earl Is ?? And what are the white patches under his cheeks ?? *
Sophia x


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

You have two boys. The white patches mean he's proably split for something else.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Aly, I wonder what colour he will turn out as when he has moulted fully ? 
Any suggestions on the sex ???


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

It won't vary much from what he's like now. I can't tell in the pic but if he still has his yellow barred tail, he'll lose that and it'll become solid and his face might end up more yellow. As far as suggestions, not really..just start talking to him so he can learn.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

So you think Earl is a boy ?? 
He can wolf whistle, but how long does it take them to learn to say something ??


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Aww Earl is a boy  Sophia the white patches your talking about are normal for a grey male as male grey's mature they get a striking border of white feathers around the shoulders so thats what your seeing.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks Laura, glad his name is suited for a boy! Phew! I sort of knew he was a boy when he wolf whistled and his face went really yellow! I just wanted to know if i was right! 
How long will it take him to talk, but he may never talk


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Some talk more then others...mine seems to be stuck on Hey baby, pretty bird, pretty pretty bird, pretty baby, pretty bird bird, kiss and love. He's really clear now too..I was trying to get him to say love you but he just likes love. Keep talking to him and he'll pick things up. They say not to whistle to him if you want him to learn to talk.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I am trying to teach Earl to say Hello, or is there certain words they learn quicker ??


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

He's a male normal grey... A stunning one at that!
the white under his cheeks means nothing. Some males have a white outline around their yellow face. Memphis has a really thin one (barely noticable). 

He should pick up talking. Even my hen, Maya, says pretty bird, and wolf whistles. Memphis wolf whistles too,and im teaching him to say hello for now. Good luck!

Kirby


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Dooby says a lot of words, we just talk to him and in about a month, he will have picked up a saying. Obviously there are things that we have said to him that he says like, hello Dooby, but mostly it's just through general talk and repeating things at certain times. Like in the mornings when I uncover him, I always say "Good Morning" before I uncover him and wait, he will then answer "Good Morning" so I know he's awake and ready to be uncovered. Then when I take the covers off, again I say Good Morning and he repeats it, then he usually goes off on a Jingle Bell whistling rampage. That's the only time I say Good Morning to him, so he associates Good Morning with being uncovered. When I cover him up at night, I blow a kiss and say "night night", so he blows a kiss and says night night back to me and again, that's the only time we say night night, so he associates that with being covered and bedtime. Then throughout the day, he picks up things like the telephone ringing, but he seems to take it one or now two steps further. I'll explain. My brother and I are very close and we phone each other everyday, just to say hello.....well, so, it goes like this....the telephone rings, I answer with "Hello" my brother says, "Is that you?" and I say "Yes, it is me!", It's just something stupid that we have done for years. Anyway, the other day, Dooby rang like the telephone, said "Hello" quickly followed by "Yes, it is me" so, although I've never sat and taught him to say that, because it happens almost everytime the phone rings, he associate the phone with Hello and yes it is me. LOL. It's so funny to hear him, he's only just started saying it though, so although I know what he's saying to anybody else, it's just a croaky noise, he will become clearer as he becomes more confident with it. When Darryl walks in the room Dooby always says "Hello Dooby" because Darryl always says "Hello Dooby" to him. When I walk in the room Dooby just says "Hello" because I just say "Hello" to him. So you see, although I haven't actually sat and talked to him, loads throughout the day, just by the routine of saying things he has picked it up. Every so often, I'll say to him, "Hello, Alright?" so he'll say Alright? It takes a little while for him to grasp it, but really, we have only had him since August so it's not that long and in that time he has picked up loads of things that he says, he whistles and talks although I am trying not to teach him any more whistling. Anyway, hope this helps you understand that you don't have to sit in front of the cage for hours teaching them to say "Hello" just say it to him as you walk past, or as you walk into the room, he'll soon pick it up. When you go to get him out you could say some thing like "Coming out for playtime" or whatever comes naturally to you and as long as you say that everytime, he'll associate it with coming out of his cage. Good luck, I'm sure he'll be talking soon, he's still young don't forget, there's plenty of years ahead.


I don't know if you remember this thread:- http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php/good-morning-690.html?&highlight=Good+morning but I put that up on 6th November, now we got Dooby on 30th August, so between those dates, he'd already learnt the meaning of Good Morning, at least.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Cute photos  Pretty bird is always a good choice  Spike is into chattering alot now. He will just sit there and chatter sometimes you can hear him say Spike. We think because he can't hear clearly what is being said in the kitchen, so he says what he can hear. He likes to say Spike I got to go to work, see you later  when I get ready for work. At night time he says Icarus do you want to go to bed, goodnight goodnight. Just say things regularly and he might just pick stuff up


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

sophiay said:


> I am trying to teach Earl to say Hello, or is there certain words they learn quicker ??


Maybe it's just my Ziggy but he had a hard time learning hello. He learned Pretty Bird and Hey baby VERY easily. They're all different. Just keep talking to him.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

they say the normals are the only ones you can visually sex other then White Faces, everything i've read says a Normal Grey male has a yellow face, and the females is the same as thier body color but thier orange cheek patches show through but it's much duller


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Me and my family, have decided to teach Earl to say "where's Billy" because our Budgie is called Little Bill(we changed it from hello) everytime we go past we say it, and when he is out we say, it for about 1 minute. He just sits there looking at you listening  I hope he learns it soon!  

Thanks For the advice everyone! :lol:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

repetition is the key Sophia just keep saying it on a daily basis and hopefully he will pick it up just remember though not all tiels will talk some just prefer to whistle and sing


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

I do hope he picks it up! He can wolf whistle, and I know you shouldn't teach them to whistle before you have learned them too talk! Oh Oh!!


----------

